# Maine



## carouselsilver (Sep 6, 2021)

Hubby and me want to retire to Maine in a few years. Has anyone else done this, and do you have any recommendations? I know this is rather vague, but any and all input is appreciated. He has in-laws in Bath, but is not sure if he wants to live exactly there. We would be interested in rural or semi rural areas.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 6, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> Hubby and me want to retire to Maine in a few years. Has anyone else done this, and do you have any recommendations? I know this is rather vague, but any and all input is appreciated. He has in-laws in Bath, but is not sure if he wants to live exactly there. We would be interested in rural or semi rural areas.


It's been awhile since I've traveled/camped/fished etc in Maine, BUT the northern half of Maine used to be wild and nearly untouched. Beautiful state but the winters are long and harsh.
It might be worthwhile checking out Lake Sebago, just N.W. of Portland. Rural area, but within a short driving distance from Portland.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2021)

Friends of mine moved to Blue Hills.
They like it there but I don't know anything about it


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Friends of mine moved to Blue Hills.
> They like it there but I don't know anything about it


What are some of the things that they like about it?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 6, 2021)

Oh, I almost forgot.  The fall foliage is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 6, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.  The fall foliage is absolutely breathtaking.


That is one of the reasons I want to live there. Here in PA, they are not as breathtaking as they used to be.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 6, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> That is one of the reasons I want to live there. Here in PA, they are not as breathtaking as they used to be.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> What are some of the things that they like about it?


The beauty . I don't remember what else.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm sure Maine is a beautiful state but I shudder to think about the winters up there. And from N.J......


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm sure Maine is a beautiful state but I shudder to think about the winters up there. And from N.J......
> 
> View attachment 182395


I was born and raised in NJ, so yes, I am familiar. I am one of those people who actually love snow, but hate to have to shovel.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 6, 2021)

DH and I retired here about 4 years ago.  We LOOOOOVVVEE it!  We focused on the Portland area since there are loads of things to do and we wanted to stay busy.  The real estate values began to climb, the summer of 2017, and we found ourselves priced out of downtown for the space we wanted and ultimately ended up in a town, just west, between the city and Sebago Lake.  We are minutes from everything. There is the Jetport, Amtrak and bus service to Boston.   We wanted to come north for cooler weather and by the time we made the move, DH was diagnosed with Parkinsons.  We needed access to good medical care and that puts us close to a great hospital and Maine Medical's terrific Neurological Department.  We have been very pleased and impressed with the care here.  

We moved from TN.  Yes, houses are a little more expensive but we found a lot of other things were actually less.  The grocery produce, meat and seafood are a lot better than what we had farther south.  Many restaurants promote local farms and produce. There are groups for EVERYthing you can think of to do.  Lots of creative guilds and groups, regional fairs and craft shows, sports, outdoor living, and libraries.  Colleges and towns offer classes, trips and senior activities and Portland is the home base for the Osher Life Long Learning group.  We have been visiting the organized Retirement Communities within driving distance and have our names on two wait lists - about a 4 year wait.

You can message me directly (start a conversation)  if you want more specific information and contact information for a TERRIFIC Realtor who put us exactly where we asked to be.  Check out www.city-data.com for detailed information on any city or town.  You've come to the right place - good luck with your search!!


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you so much, MyQuest! I may take you up on that!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 6, 2021)

Far too much winter up there for me.


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 6, 2021)

Lol, I am a winter person, so I am looking forward to it!


----------

